# Anyone Else?



## Rduce

My weather app does not connect any longer...

Tech Support says the weather app is no longer supports the weather app...WTF!


----------



## toobs

You mean on the Genie? Maybe because of the Weather Channel?


----------



## James Long

If it is on the Genie he's really in the wrong forum.


----------



## Rduce

No my VIP922! Message comes up once the app loads and the screen says "Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with known CA certificate." It works just a couple of days ago. I check with a DIRT member and the 922's Weather app is no longer supported according to info they have and they cannot tell me why! My bill went up by $5 and they took services away, sounds like a solid business model.


----------



## RBA

Bill probably went up because it is February.


----------



## u863583

My 2 - 922 receivers are now doing exactly the same thing. Contacted DISH on this about 3 weeks ago and they claimed it was only affecting about 200 users and they were looking into it. Seems like problem and solution should be obvious. Still waiting for a fix. Have had nothing but problems with 922 receivers that I bought about 4 months ago. Most buggy receiver I have ever used from Dish. May finally be the straw that gets me to move to other service.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

u863583,

This is something we are aware of and the current work around until we have resolved the issue is to change the default location in the location tab.

Thanks


----------



## u863583

Thank you for responding Mike.H_DISHNetwork., very much appreciated. I would like to make a few comments about my experience with the 922 receivers. I have been a DISH Customer since the mid 90's when you started with DISH 300 dish, and only 40 channels. I paid almost $800 for the first receiver that I believe was a 2000 model. (You had to buy hardware back then). Since that time I have had model 3000's, 4000, a JVC Dish unit which has a 5000 model number I believe, 501, 612VIP, 622 VIP, 722 VIP, and now 2 - 922 VIP receivers. I can say without a doubt that the VIP 922 receiver has been the most buggy receiver I have ever had from DISH. It fails to record shows often, looses shows it claims it is recording, locks up often. Has to be rebooted every 3 to 4 days. 

Often will not let me switch from a live show to recorded show, or recorded show to a live show. If I have 2 timers set and OTA to record at same time, I can often not switch to what I wish to see live, and the unit will lockup, forcing me to have to go through a 10 minute reboot. Yesterday I lost first 10 minutes of Survivor premier because of this, as I wanted to also record other shows at same time. I wish this was rare, but its not. In short I can not reliably assume this receiver will record something when I am away. With guide on, it often looses the ability to continue to see the current station in small window playing. SLING capabilities are also very buggy and undependable on this unit. (At least that has been my experience.).

I had 722 with SLING before and never had the problems these 922 seem to have. The 922 GUI is great, but there are so many bugs with this receive that after all these years I can not understand, if DISH were serious about this receiver why they have not be fixed. Even some obvious things like not allowing for same show to be recorded with OTA and satellite at same time. or HD and Standard definition. 722 receiver would allow for this. (Why would you want to do this?) Well because sometimes weather or over the air antenna go out, and also because I may loose HD signal from one satellite, but be good on other satellite to record, so for special programs, I might want to record both as a backup. No can do with this receiver, but could with 722.

The list goes on and on. Some may be missing features or a step back. But the real issue I have is that this receiver is it is very buggy, and I have lost recordings and been forced to reboot several times a week to just keep it working. Like I said before, GUI is great, speed is nice, but there are some serious problems with this receiver, or else I just got 2 lemons. Bit I see so many others reporting the same thing that it's hard to believe that DISH is not aware that there are serious problems with this receiver.

Last time I spoke with DISH tech support, a few weeks ago. (Because you kind of have a personal relationship with Tech support when you own a 922), the person claimed he was also a beta tester on the 922, and was getting firmware updates almost daily. He was also aware of the many issues, and claimed most were related to the SLING adaptation in the 922 and how it handles and takes over the TV2 port.

Hard to believe dish can charge more for DVR fees on this receiver compared to 722 what always worked perfectly, but with a poorer GUI.

My experience with DISH has been good in the past. That is why I have stayed with DISH since the mid 90's. But I can honestly say that as long as the 922 receiver has been out, I believe DISH has had plenty of time to work out these bugs. I am not holding my breath that this receiver will ever be that reliable. I have never seriously considered switching from DISH in the past, but I can say that that is no longer that case. 

Thanks for your quick response to my previous post however. I do appreciate it.

Best,

Manny


----------



## P Smith

Manny, the model, as we discussed here, is abandoned for required support/FW maintenance as soon new XiP813/913 [Hopper] came out.
I would rid of it as soon as possible. Actually, I did and switched to 813 before cutting the cord forever.


----------



## Rduce

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> u863583,
> 
> This is something we are aware of and the current work around until we have resolved the issue is to change the default location in the location tab.
> 
> Thanks


Will not allow me to get to the tab...


----------



## Rduce

u863583 said:


> Thank you for responding Mike.H_DISHNetwork., very much appreciated. I would like to make a few comments about my experience with the 922 receivers. I have been a DISH Customer since the mid 90's when you started with DISH 300 dish, and only 40 channels. I paid almost $800 for the first receiver that I believe was a 2000 model. (You had to buy hardware back then). Since that time I have had model 3000's, 4000, a JVC Dish unit which has a 5000 model number I believe, 501, 612VIP, 622 VIP, 722 VIP, and now 2 - 922 VIP receivers. I can say without a doubt that the VIP 922 receiver has been the most buggy receiver I have ever had from DISH. It fails to record shows often, looses shows it claims it is recording, locks up often. Has to be rebooted every 3 to 4 days.
> 
> Often will not let me switch from a live show to recorded show, or recorded show to a live show. If I have 2 timers set and OTA to record at same time, I can often not switch to what I wish to see live, and the unit will lockup, forcing me to have to go through a 10 minute reboot. Yesterday I lost first 10 minutes of Survivor premier because of this, as I wanted to also record other shows at same time. I wish this was rare, but its not. In short I can not reliably assume this receiver will record something when I am away. With guide on, it often looses the ability to continue to see the current station in small window playing. SLING capabilities are also very buggy and undependable on this unit. (At least that has been my experience.).
> 
> I had 722 with SLING before and never had the problems these 922 seem to have. The 922 GUI is great, but there are so many bugs with this receive that after all these years I can not understand, if DISH were serious about this receiver why they have not be fixed. Even some obvious things like not allowing for same show to be recorded with OTA and satellite at same time. or HD and Standard definition. 722 receiver would allow for this. (Why would you want to do this?) Well because sometimes weather or over the air antenna go out, and also because I may loose HD signal from one satellite, but be good on other satellite to record, so for special programs, I might want to record both as a backup. No can do with this receiver, but could with 722.
> 
> The list goes on and on. Some may be missing features or a step back. But the real issue I have is that this receiver is it is very buggy, and I have lost recordings and been forced to reboot several times a week to just keep it working. Like I said before, GUI is great, speed is nice, but there are some serious problems with this receiver, or else I just got 2 lemons. Bit I see so many others reporting the same thing that it's hard to believe that DISH is not aware that there are serious problems with this receiver.
> 
> Last time I spoke with DISH tech support, a few weeks ago. (Because you kind of have a personal relationship with Tech support when you own a 922), the person claimed he was also a beta tester on the 922, and was getting firmware updates almost daily. He was also aware of the many issues, and claimed most were related to the SLING adaptation in the 922 and how it handles and takes over the TV2 port.
> 
> Hard to believe dish can charge more for DVR fees on this receiver compared to 722 what always worked perfectly, but with a poorer GUI.
> 
> My experience with DISH has been good in the past. That is why I have stayed with DISH since the mid 90's. But I can honestly say that as long as the 922 receiver has been out, I believe DISH has had plenty of time to work out these bugs. I am not holding my breath that this receiver will ever be that reliable. I have never seriously considered switching from DISH in the past, but I can say that that is no longer that case.
> 
> Thanks for your quick response to my previous post however. I do appreciate it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Manny


I feel your pain I am currently on my 6th replacement receiver since Feb of 2013. When this one goes that's it for me as well. Have no desire in the Hopper and the extra money it would cost to upgrade and the two year contract that you are forced to accept.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

Manny,
I want to say thanks for the detailed information that is going on with the 922 and your years with DISH we really do appreciate it! 
How often do you have to re-boot the 922? Has this issue cleared out all the recordings? Please press the Menu button on the remote and the tabs of; Settings/System Info. What color do you see if field F. 
Thanks


----------



## u863583

Reboot 3 to 4 times a week. Rarely go more than 2-3 days without some type of freeze or lockup. Usually happens when a timer is going off and unit is automatically switching to another channel. Happens most often if I am set to record an OTA channel as well as having a timer for a SAT channel, although happens even when not going to OTA channels. 

If I have 3 timers set, 2 SAT and 1 OTA, usually when I check the DVR one of the recordings is not showing and I can not switch to one of the channels, usually the one I want to watch immediately.

Regarding Receiver Info and Setting Details- f is showing Green. All other items show as Green on page as well - a - good,b,c,f, and g (119,110,129)

thanks - Manny


----------



## P Smith

sell it, man ... it's a lemon by definition


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There are some lemons in any manufacturing line... but my 922 lasted many years... then it experienced a failure and was replaced and that one has been humming right along for several years now.

It wasn't everything it could have been, development-wise, but that can be said about a lot of technology. I don't see any reason for hating on the 922 in general... but I can see a specific customer being burned by one from a bad batch questioning things.


----------



## Rduce

u863583 said:


> Reboot 3 to 4 times a week. Rarely go more than 2-3 days without some type of freeze or lockup. Usually happens when a timer is going off and unit is automatically switching to another channel. Happens most often if I am set to record an OTA channel as well as having a timer for a SAT channel, although happens even when not going to OTA channels.
> 
> If I have 3 timers set, 2 SAT and 1 OTA, usually when I check the DVR one of the recordings is not showing and I can not switch to one of the channels, usually the one I want to watch immediately.
> 
> Regarding Receiver Info and Setting Details- f is showing Green. All other items show as Green on page as well - a - good,b,c,f, and g (119,110,129)
> 
> thanks - Manny


What are the temps of the unit? I think these things do not do well with heat. Mine is a high of 102 low of 89 and an average of 96.


----------



## Nina

u863583 said:


> Thank you for responding Mike.H_DISHNetwork., very much appreciated. I would like to make a few comments about my experience with the 922 receivers. I have been a DISH Customer since the mid 90's when you started with DISH 300 dish, and only 40 channels. I paid almost $800 for the first receiver that I believe was a 2000 model. (You had to buy hardware back then). Since that time I have had model 3000's, 4000, a JVC Dish unit which has a 5000 model number I believe, 501, 612VIP, 622 VIP, 722 VIP, and now 2 - 922 VIP receivers. I can say without a doubt that the VIP 922 receiver has been the most buggy receiver I have ever had from DISH. It fails to record shows often, looses shows it claims it is recording, locks up often. Has to be rebooted every 3 to 4 days.
> 
> Often will not let me switch from a live show to recorded show, or recorded show to a live show. If I have 2 timers set and OTA to record at same time, I can often not switch to what I wish to see live, and the unit will lockup, forcing me to have to go through a 10 minute reboot. Yesterday I lost first 10 minutes of Survivor premier because of this, as I wanted to also record other shows at same time. I wish this was rare, but its not. In short I can not reliably assume this receiver will record something when I am away. With guide on, it often looses the ability to continue to see the current station in small window playing. SLING capabilities are also very buggy and undependable on this unit. (At least that has been my experience.).
> 
> I had 722 with SLING before and never had the problems these 922 seem to have. The 922 GUI is great, but there are so many bugs with this receive that after all these years I can not understand, if DISH were serious about this receiver why they have not be fixed. Even some obvious things like not allowing for same show to be recorded with OTA and satellite at same time. or HD and Standard definition. 722 receiver would allow for this. (Why would you want to do this?) Well because sometimes weather or over the air antenna go out, and also because I may loose HD signal from one satellite, but be good on other satellite to record, so for special programs, I might want to record both as a backup. No can do with this receiver, but could with 722.
> 
> The list goes on and on. Some may be missing features or a step back. But the real issue I have is that this receiver is it is very buggy, and I have lost recordings and been forced to reboot several times a week to just keep it working. Like I said before, GUI is great, speed is nice, but there are some serious problems with this receiver, or else I just got 2 lemons. Bit I see so many others reporting the same thing that it's hard to believe that DISH is not aware that there are serious problems with this receiver.
> 
> Last time I spoke with DISH tech support, a few weeks ago. (Because you kind of have a personal relationship with Tech support when you own a 922), the person claimed he was also a beta tester on the 922, and was getting firmware updates almost daily. He was also aware of the many issues, and claimed most were related to the SLING adaptation in the 922 and how it handles and takes over the TV2 port.
> 
> Hard to believe dish can charge more for DVR fees on this receiver compared to 722 what always worked perfectly, but with a poorer GUI.
> 
> My experience with DISH has been good in the past. That is why I have stayed with DISH since the mid 90's. But I can honestly say that as long as the 922 receiver has been out, I believe DISH has had plenty of time to work out these bugs. I am not holding my breath that this receiver will ever be that reliable. I have never seriously considered switching from DISH in the past, but I can say that that is no longer that case.
> 
> Thanks for your quick response to my previous post however. I do appreciate it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Manny


I am having similar issues with 922 that I bought a month ago. My 722k died. wrong shows are recorded and if any are recorded correctly than only half episoded are recorded, I am shocked that these issues are still on since 2011. Recorded shows do not indicate the amount of percentage the show has been watched. I have done the hard and the soft reboots. Receiver went crazy over daylight savings. Recordings skip and no conflicts are showing! spoke to technical support and they mentioned that the chips in the 922 have had issues and they want everyone to upgrade to a hopper. Is there anyway of getting the receiver to factory settings. Not from the Menu that only does default settings. I am using this receiver as a solo receiver for one tv. No sling or any Ehd added. Software version is S120. HDD high temp 132f low temp 95f average temp 113. Receiver is not in a cabinet.


----------



## P Smith

> spoke to technical support and they mentioned that the chips in the 922 have had issues and they want everyone to upgrade to a hopper


isn't such description define the 922 as a lemon ?


----------



## u863583

My temperatures in the receiver are as follows - after having the unit on for 3 or 4 hours in SOLO mode:

Top Center - 90 - 93 degrees F.
Right Side Center/OTA module side - 84 - 87 degrees F.
Left Side - Center of vents - 106 to 111 degrees F.

Unit is not in a cabinet, it is on a top open dresser with no limitation of air flow.

Lockups/lost recordings do not seem to be random, but seem to be timer related for most part.

I have not removed the cover of the unit. I plan to do that and see if anything looks strange. I have heard claim that some units have popped capacitors. I will see if something like that may be an issue.

One a good note, I have gone 4 days this week without a reboot. That is probably a record for my units.

thanks - Manny


----------



## Rduce

P Smith said:


> isn't such description define the 922 as a lemon ?


I suspect it has more to do with them wanting more of our hard earned cash for the POS Hopper system that seems to be having just as many problems with a recent software upgrade...


----------

